# 2000 gallon propane tank for sale



## Brialin (Jul 30, 2013)

My boss just removed a 2000 gallon underground propane tank from a commercial building.  The tank is in great shape.  It was removed because they converted over to natural gas.  He is asking $800 for the tank.  It is located in Gardner Massachusetts.  Call Dave at 978-479-7204.


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Jul 31, 2013)

approximate dimensions?


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 31, 2013)

Left a message.


----------



## Brialin (Jul 31, 2013)

Approximately 4-4.5 ft diameter
Approximately 22 ft long


----------



## bmblank (Jul 31, 2013)

Man, i would love that.. I'm just gonna have to live with the 1600 gallons of unpressurized storage, unfortunately.


----------



## paragonbuilders (Aug 1, 2013)

Any idea what it weighs?


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 2, 2013)

Probably around 4600 lbs:

http://tankspecs.net/horizontal-propanetanks-124-5000gall/PA673B.html


----------

